# Method Neutrality Challenge



## Cyrus C. (Oct 9, 2010)

So today, I realized I could solve with a lot of methods, relatively alright, I wanted to see just how fast and consistent I could be using a different method for each solve in an average of 5. It was pretty fun.






Average: 26.48
σ = 2.56
MGLS: (22.80)
CFOP: 24.75
Petrus: 24.59
Roux: (1:09.41)
ZZ: 30.10

Curious as to how low of a time and σ others can get.


----------



## CharlesOBlack (Oct 9, 2010)

I once did an a5 with petrus/roux/cfop, picking whichever method was best for the scramble.

The petrus times were ~27, the roux times ~24 and the cfop time... well, that was 19. XD But at least I was sub-30.


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 9, 2010)

25.85, 15.36, 50.96, 32.33, 34.41 = 30.86
same order as you, really easy EO for ZZ


----------



## Anthony (Oct 9, 2010)

Gave it a shot..

10.15, 20.28, 24.36, 43.20, 24.20 = 22.95
CFOP, Roux, Petrus, CF variant, ZZ
lol, I can do corners in like 2-3 seconds with CF, but I suck so bad at edges.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 9, 2010)

Anthony said:


> Gave it a shot..
> 
> 10.15, 20.28, 24.36, 43.20, 24.20 = 22.95
> CFOP, Roux, Petrus, CF variant, ZZ
> lol, I can do corners in like 2-3 seconds with CF, but I suck so bad at edges.


 2x2 ggogogogogogogo.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 9, 2010)

Ashmnafa said:


> 2x2 ggogogogogogogo.


 
I think you were commenting on the 2-3 second corners, but that gave me the idea of using 5 different methods for 2x2 lol.

I used the method that I thought was best based on the scramble (besides ortega and the last one lol)
2.19, 2.53, 3.77, 1.77, 5.62 = 2.83
EG-1, CLL, Ortega, SS, EG-2

I guess CLL, EG-1, and EG-2 are kinda different methods.


----------



## cincyaviation (Oct 9, 2010)

Anthony said:


> I think you were commenting on the 2-3 second corners, but that gave me the idea of using 5 different methods for 2x2 lol.
> 
> I used the method that I thought was best based on the scramble (besides ortega and the last one lol)
> 2.19, 2.53, 3.77, 1.77, 5.62 = 2.83
> ...


 
no guimond?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh this should be fun.
I shall try in the morning.
I can't wait to check out my SD.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 9, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> no guimond?


I never practice Guimond because while it is definitely a useful method to know, it takes a lot of practice to get really fast with (compared to just learning SS algs).


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 9, 2010)

11.20, 19.68, 18.30, 30.29, 21.15 = session avg: 19.71 (σ = 1.16)
Roux, FreeFOP, Petrus, Heise, CF CLL


----------



## Cyrus C. (Oct 9, 2010)

Trying an AO12:

Average: 46.79
σ = 24.12
CFOP: 19.93
MGLS: 23.29
Petrus: 20.02 
Roux: 46.92
ZZ: 43.26 lolfail
Keyhole: 36.92
Heise: 1:47.24
Ortega: 42.89
FreeFOP: 30.46
Belt/Equator: 3:25.10, oops
Sandwich: 47.73
Tripod: 1:09.21

Heh, not to good, haven't played around with a lot of these in a while, pretty disappointed with Belt time and ZZ.


----------



## Joker (Oct 9, 2010)

I only know Fridrich lol.
Nice job anyway
EDIT
And yeah ik keyhole


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Oct 9, 2010)

22.54, 29.98, 34.83, 41.21, 1:15.12 = 35.34

CFOP, Petrus, Keyhole, Roux, Belt


----------



## qqwref (Oct 9, 2010)

12.96[Fridrich], 15.38[Petrus], 21.01[Roux], 19.96[ZZ], 23.40[keyhole/3LLL] => 18.78 :|


----------



## KYLOL (Oct 9, 2010)

Fridrich = 17.30
Petrus = 14.03
ZZ = 21.33
Roux = 25.59


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 9, 2010)

Petrus 32.14
CFOP 48.08
Roux 1:06.59
ZZ 57.01
CF 1:35.55
3OP 4:49.95
EF 1:40.92
LBL 54.34
Tripod 58.94
Heise 38.46
Keyhole 39.75
8355 2:28.46 
σ = 32.71 :fp


----------



## StachuK1992 (Oct 9, 2010)

18.47[ZZ]
21.86[Roux]
21.73[Petrus]
19.73[CFOP]
28.83[Keyhole+4LLL (I usually do 3 for CFOP)]

-->21.11 (σ = 0.97)

My official average/5 as of 2 months ago: 21.19

 I'm usually worse at Roux and better at Keyhole, so I guess those evened out.


----------



## Ashmnafa (Oct 9, 2010)

Anthony said:


> that gave me the idea of using 5 different methods for 2x2 lol.


 
No, that was what I was talking about.


----------



## mr. giggums (Oct 9, 2010)

Petrus 30.20, 36.29, 36.49, 33.46, 34.47 => 34.74 (σ = 1.17)
CFOP 1:01.93, 48.72, 58.45, 39.68, 44.43 => 50.53 (σ = 5.86)
Roux 1:06.60, 1:45.46, 1:05.16, 1:40.96, 41.87 => 1:17.57 (σ = 16.55)
ZZ 1:12.21, 35.67, 42.18, 59.45, 47.86 => 49.83 (σ = 7.19)
CF 1:05.59, 53.06, 1:28.51, 1:54.31, 1:32.43 => 1:22.18 (σ = 11.84)
3OP 3:21.27, 2:58.75, 2:18.17, 2:42.61, 2:20.65 => 2:40.67 (σ = 15.61)
EF 48.06, 1:16.87, 1:13.09, 1:28.04, 1:40.63 => 1:19.34 (σ = 6.35)
LBL 51.76, 38.83, 1:02.40, 1:00.59, 55.39 => 55.91 (σ = 3.63)
Tripod 1:01.07, 42.26, 35.33, 1:15.54, 45.96 => 49.76 (σ = 8.13)
Heise 41.24, 42.64, 30.94, 43.19, 37.03 => 40.30 (σ = 2.38)
Keyhole 58.50, 1:05.62, 50.84, 56.41, 1:13.47 => 1:00.18 (σ = 3.94)
8355 1:24.43, 1:19.89, 1:23.58, 1:56.11, 1:22.66 => 1:23.56 (σ = 0.72)

number of times: 60/60
best time: 30.20
worst time: 3:21.27

session average: 1:07.72 (σ = 32.18)
session mean: 1:09.32

best avg12: 46.05 (σ = 11.65)
best avg5: 34.74 (σ = 1.17)

average of avg5’s: 68.71 (σ = 33.43)
average of σ’s: 6.95 (σ = 5.29)


----------



## ben1996123 (Oct 9, 2010)

Fridrich: 15.68
Roux: 42.66
"Pogobat": 34.92
ZB: 17.17
ZZ: 38.68
CF: 36.91
Sighted Old Pochmann: 1:27.67
LBL, 4LLL: 25.00
Triangular Francisco: 56.63
PCMS: 37.24
Heise: 3:07.48
8355: 2:44.33


----------



## qqwref (Oct 10, 2010)

method neutrality challenge: FIVE BY FIVE STYLE

(1:36.43), 1:38.31, (2:03.27), 1:56.87, 1:58.36 => 1:51.18
methods: reduction (freeslice), reduction (AvG), columns, optimized blockbuilding LBL, K4 (F2L style)

For those of you who don't think those two reduction variations should count as different methods, I removed the AvG redux solve and did the next solve with yet another method, "milan" (centers, 3x3, then all wings with commutators):
(1:36.43), 2:03.27, 1:56.87, 1:58.36, (2:05.23) => 1:59.50


----------



## plechoss (Oct 10, 2010)

10.72, 13.64, 16.59, 18.20, 15.19 = 15.14
cfop, zb, roux, petrus, zz 
 roux solve was fast for me, so was zz one (easy second block and zbll )


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 10, 2010)

I did an average of five for each:

ZZ: 19.15
LBL: 29.78 
Fridrich: 21.41
Petrus: 46.08
Roux: 43.68

Removing Petrus and ZZ, my average of the five averages is 31.62... =/
I'm happy that ZZ is faster than Fridrich, though.


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 10, 2010)

Come on now, where is EF = edges first? Only Giggums did that.

It is easy with a little practice, you solve all edges = cross, middle layer, LL. Then you use a few 3-cycle commutators (like Niklas) to place FL corners in the same manner as edges in LBL. End it in 1-2 look [wiki]L4C[/wiki].


----------



## qqwref (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't think most people would consider EF one of their fastest five methods.


----------



## Kenneth (Oct 10, 2010)

Na, of course, but for 10(12).


----------

